# Police Response to Virginia Beach Shooting Slowed by Electronic Security Doors



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

https://www.thetruthaboutguns.com/2...shooting-slowed-by-electronic-security-doors/


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

I can see the same thing happening with new school security systems.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

The "safer" things are made, the less safe they become.
There is no such thing as "being in a safe place." There are no "safe places."


----------

